# Solved: Graphical glitches in all games



## arockalypse (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi folks, 
I'm having some graphics-related problem on my PC. It happens every time i run a so-called 3d game. It doesn't happen in old games though (like Zeus or GTA2 for example). 
Glitches happen at random times (early in some games and late in others). It's like suddenly game freezes for a second and then graphics become glitchy (the game continues to run with glitchy graphics). Interesting is, that all these glitches are fixed with an alt+tab. 
I don't know which part of PC to suspect. I tested each game on 2 different graphics cards (GeForce 9500 GT and GeForce GTS 250) and it's all the same. 
Here are some screenshots for example: 
The Sims 3 - http://www.mediafire.com/i/?y1c7u2c1oa2iutu 
Neverwinter Nights 2 - http://www.mediafire.com/i/?cwyfw5c7xcjw98l 
Fallout: New Vegas - http://www.mediafire.com/i/?yzsaj92b1s1i3q5 
Cossacks 2: Battle for Europe - http://www.mediafire.com/i/?76trn3lv3sl538w 
Glitches happen in other games too (Dragon age: Origins, etc...)

Now full specs of my PC: 
http://www.mediafire.com/?5qcfyjczdipcdj0 - Hardware specs 
OS - Windows XP Service pack 3

Cheers


----------



## nickgr5 (Oct 22, 2011)

The first thing you should do is to install the latest nVidia drivers. Then, let us know if the problem has been fixed.

I had a similar problem with an old Ati Radeon 9800 XT, but the GPU was actually faulty and I couldn't do anything about it. In your case, this occurs on two different cards, so it's unlikely that it is a hardware issue.


----------



## arockalypse (Oct 28, 2011)

Can it be a PSU problem? Theoritically


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

It sounds like a timing error between your software apps. It could also be due to bad RAM, tho, or your power supply could be going south. Too many variables (no pun intended).
Make sure you have the latest drivers installed, for your video card, and kill any apps in the background, because you don't need them, while you're gaming, anyway. Do you have the latest OPENGL drivers installed?

If you have checked all this, and you still have problems running all games, you should scan for viruses, and post to the HJT forum.

Although. over half of all performance issues, and freeze-ups, during gaming, in my experience, have been due to a weak power supply, or CPU temps running too high. 

Timing errors occur when too many things are running in the background, even in the taskbar tray!. Windows sucks at housekeeping.


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

The more I think about it, the more it sounds like a GL issue.

You would be better off going into device manager, removing all video devices.

Then, restart your computer. It will ask you to reinstall your drivers. Then, go online, and update to the latest drivers. OPENGL isn't device-specific, but some older softwares are fussy about it. You can also opt out of OPENGL, withe certain games that support alternate graphics protocols. 

Finally, make sure your Directx drivers are up to date. 9.0c should be fine. But if you are running Vista, then GOD HELP YOU. Get XP. or 7, but forget Vista.


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

COMMENTARY:

BTW: I hate shader. It is unneccessary, and I see it as a collusion between software developers and hardware vendors. 
Anybody writing graphics code in shader should be shot. The newer video cards have to suppport this tripe.. It's ridiculous.
The latest games require the latest hardware, nowadays. :sad:


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Just to add something. I can see in your computer specs that the voltage readout for the +2.5V and +3.3V are not what they should be. As a precaution I would get that checked with a voltmeter.

And as Gyrgrls has suggested update your DirectX to the latest version, I think it is 11 now.


----------



## arockalypse (Oct 28, 2011)

thank you for answers.

but isn't DirectX11 intended for Windows 7 only? I mean, can i upgrade DirectX to 11 version with my WinXP SP3?

And where can I get the latest OpenGL drivers?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You are quite correct, I thought I had seen DirectX 11 for XP somewhere but it must have been a fake one that was stuffed full of viruses.

You can get version 10 though from here. http://www.directx10.net/ it may just help with the 3D apps.

Go here for OpenGL http://www.opengl.org/


----------



## arockalypse (Oct 28, 2011)

It was the PSU


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ah, you found it. So the voltages showing in the system information were actually wrong?


----------



## arockalypse (Oct 28, 2011)

one of the values was wrong, i think. on my old PSU that value was normal


----------

